# Grimm: Season 4 - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=56801[/img] 
*Title: Grimm: Season 4* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :3stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*82







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=56809[/img]*Summary*
It’s been a while since I had put down my season 3 copy of “Grimm” so some rewatching was in order for this season. For those of you who aren’t in the know, “Grimm” is loosely based on the idea of Grimm’s fairytales. The story revolves around Portland detective Nick Burkhardt (David Giuntoli), who happens to suddenly notice that amongst the everyday people are mythical creatures. Believing he’s going crazy, Nick is confronted with the fact that NO ONE else can seemingly see them! It isn’t until his Aunt Marie steps in and fends off an attack from beastie, letting Nick in on the little family secret. He is a grimm, just like her, and their purpose is to keep the balance between humanity and the mythical creatures of old from tipping too far in one direction. Not everyone of the creatures are evil, but they act as basically supernatural police, killing the ones that step out of line and want to wreak havoc in the human world.

This season comes back with a vengeance, just weeks after Rosalee (Bree Turner) and Monroe’s (Silas Weir Mitchell) wedding. Nick is having to come to grips with losing his Grimm powers, and is deciding where his next steps lie, while the rest of the team is battening down the hatches as more and more monsters (Wesen) make their way up to Portland. Captain Renard is still hanging on for dear life after being shot at Nick’s house. Trubel and Nick now collaborate together on cases, using his human detective powers instead of supernatural powers to try and find more Wesen cases.

Renard’s mother, Elizabeth shows up in the nick of time to restore Captain Renard’s life, and also happens to be the perfect person to help Nick regain his Grimm powers. Unfortunately, the path to regaining Nick’s powers also requires the participation of Juliette. Someone Nick and crew are not exactly fond of. This collaboration will lead to a dark secret that very well may shatter the bonds that hold them together, or make them even firmer.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=56817[/img]
“Grimm” is just one of those series that you can’t put down. In a way it reminds me of “Supernatural”. It’s one of those episodic “monster of the week” shows that carries with it a much darker and deeper storyline. The characters were a bit one dimensional when the show started out, but it has really blossomed over the years. This season is easily the darkest yet, with lives being lost and friendships being formed and shattered that were thought to be unshakeable. This season we get to see much more involvement from Wu and Juliette, both characters that have been criminally under used in past season. 

With 4 seasons under the belt, most shows start to fail, or just coast, “Grimm” has been getting steadily better and better, with the cliffhanger and potential for season 5 being even BETTER from what I’ve seen so far. The characters are incredible, and for a broadcast TV show it’s a lot gorier than one would expect. The Blu-ray release is jack packed with great episodes (well the DVD release too of course) and I’m really itching for season 5 to get under way now. 





*Rating:* 

Rated TV-14



*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=56825[/img]“Grimm’s” 1.78:1 AVC encoded Blu-ray release looks amazing, with great production values for a TV show and plenty of pop to boot. Colors are natural, with a dark brooding palette that vibes with the show’s storylines. Primaries show up nicely, but a lot of earthy browns and blacks persist. Fine detail is exceptional, with every fiber of clothing showing up well, and every crease and line in the actors faces for all to see. Contrast is nice, but sometimes looks a tad boosted, and the whites occasionally bloom. Long shots look crisp and clean, with minimal softness, and the black levels are bar none. I DID see a teensy bit of crush in a few episodes, but it wasn’t consistent enough for me to really knock it down any. The show is spread out over 5 discs, so the bitrate is quite healthy and no major artifacts were detected. 











*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=56833[/img]Audio wise this is a solid, but very average Television series audio track. Vocals are the mainstay of the show, and they are balanced nicely with the rest of the track. No distortions are heard and there is a solid dynamic range. Action bits can get a bit more intense, as the sound field opens up a tad and we get to feel a little more immersed. Surrounds get a decent amount of use and show off some nice directional queues when our crew starts battling Westens. LFE is tight and deep, with lots of power behind it to accompany the score. Overall it’s a very solid TV show audio track, but it can’t really rise any higher than that due to being just what I said. A TV series. The budget may not get much higher, but the series does a lot with the tools at its disposal and is more than satisfying. 







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=56841[/img]*Extras* :3stars:
• Grimm Guide: Explore the creatures of "Grimm" with this interactive guide
• Deleted Scenes
• Gag Reel
• A Morphed Reality: Behind the Scenes of "Grimm"
• Set tour with Jacqueline Toboni
• Highlight Reels











*Overall:* :4stars:

Season 4 of “Grimm” has done a really good job of building off of the events of season 4 and creating something new and exciting with them. We haven’t seen Nick lose his powers before, and the resulting dynamics change is a great change of pace for the viewer and the actors. Season 5 looks like it will be a build off of this season’s events and I personally cannot wait. The Blu-ray release has good marks for video and audio, with some solid extras to boot. If you’re a fan of “Grimm” than season 4 delivers the goods. If you haven’t got into the show before, I would highly suggest it, as it is one of the better supernatural shows on broadcast television at the moment. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: David Giuntoli, Russell Hornsby, Silas Weir Mitchell
Created by: David Greenwalt, Jim Kouf, Stephen Carpenter
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, French, Spanish DTS 5.1
Studio: Universal
Rated: TV-14
Runtime: 944 Minutes
Blu-ray Release Date: September 29th, 2015



*Buy Grimm Season 4Blu-ray on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Watch It​*







More about Mike


----------

